# Eisgang an der Elbe...



## Eva-Maria (6. Feb. 2012)

Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, -14°C, sowohl 2- als auch 4beiner ordentlich warm eingepackt, ging es gestern an die Elbe.
Einige Winter-Eindrücke habe ich festhalten können.


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisgang an der Elbe...*

Danke für die Tollen Bilder aber die Tiere die hier geblieben sind haben es bei diesen Temperaturen echt nicht einfach Hier sind es zur Zeit immer noch Minus 13 Grad und es soll so bleiben


----------



## Springmaus (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisgang an der Elbe...*

Hallo,

wie immer tolle Bilder


----------



## Moonlight (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisgang an der Elbe...*

Super schöne Bilder.

Aber sag mal, die Vögel auf dem letzten Bild, sind das Gänse? ... Sollten die jetzt nicht eigentlich woanders sein ...

Mandy


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisgang an der Elbe...*

Hi Mandy,
es handelt sich um Kanadagänse.
Es bleiben immer welche da, speziell wenn es so einen milden Winter (anfänglich) hat wie im Oktober/November/Dezember2011.
Mitte Januar hatten wir z.T. +12°C, die Vögel piepsten wie im April, da kamen die ersten Kraniche bereits zurück.


----------



## Störamigo (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisgang an der Elbe...*

Hi
wo an der Elbe hast du die Fotos gemacht
denn ich wohn auch an der Elbe ich kann vom Fenster die Kontainerschiffe und die Queenmarry sehen und bei mir schwimmen nur ein paar Eisschollen auf dem Wasser ich wohn im Landkreis Stade


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisgang an der Elbe...*

Die Bilder habe ich deutlich weiter landeinwärts,
 in Hoopte gemacht, Nähe Winsen/Luhe.

An der  

Da geht allerdings gar nix mehr


----------

